# Unusual Ads from Boy's Life Magazine in 1915



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2015)

More of these unusual ads here.  http://mentalfloss.com/article/63632/20-wacky-ads-boys-life-magazine-may-1915


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2015)

Interesting. I can remember later ads in comic books pushing boys to sell some kind of salve for prizes.


----------

